# Goat weight gainer



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

One of the boys appears to be a bit thin.

They're both 1 year old, born last March or April, and still in some kind of funky rutting behavior.

I gave them a CDT booster this week in preparation for a late clamping to end their interest in lady goats, all night drinking binges, and Corvettes.

The thin goat doesn't appear interested in eating the hay I have, but will eat the grass that is just starting to grow.

I've only dewormed with Safeguard since I've owned them- primarily for tapeworm, but thinking an injection of Ivomec would be a good idea with the wet, warm weather starting here in MI.

I'm also considering some probiotic as his stools are a bit soft and clumpy for the past week or so rather than firm pellets. AND AND I've finally decided they need to eat their grain rations while on short leashes to stop fighting over the food there.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I wood start with a fecal exame and worming if necessary. Check the eyelids of the one that is a bit "droopy" if he's anaemic.


----------

